# Harthie E-300



## Philip n (18 Nov 2013)

Sorry if my first few posts come across as if I"m spamming about different saws, but this one is unusual enough to be 
worth taking a look at.

What makes it different is that you move the blade rather than the workpiece. I'm not sure that I"d enjoy using it myself 
but it's always interesting to see different approaches to scrolling.

http://www.harthie.de/en/products/harthie-e-300-1-20-detail



Some videos of the saw in use:

http://www.harthie.de/en/harthie-filme


----------



## martinka (18 Nov 2013)

Definitely different, but I don't like the idea of guiding the wood with one hand. It might make more sense if I could understand German.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e-5471j2WE Duh, I linked to the same video. 
Bet it makes the Hegner look cheap. 

Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (18 Nov 2013)

i would love a go on that, didn't quite see how you actually control the movement though and i noticed they didn't show cutting out the inside cuts either..
Definitely different..


----------



## redmoorphil (18 Nov 2013)

One hand holds down and pushes the workpiece and the other hand goes under the table and revolves the blade so it faces in the direction you need it to,
so whereas you always push the workpiece toward the rear of a normal scrollsaw you can push the workpiece on this in any direction and move the blade orientation to suit.
Sounds weird but apparently it doesnt take long to get into it.
Would love to see one of these at a tool show so I could give it a go.


----------



## geoff3 (19 Nov 2013)

Hi Phill.
Thanks for this.
I like it very interesting Idea, Best start saving the pennies............... Geoff3,,,,,,,,


----------

